# CPC-A Mid-Michigan looking for entry level position



## timnjoshome@tds.net (Nov 16, 2011)

If just given a chance I could be a huge asset for any medical office! Please contact me with any leads PLEASE!


----------



## timnjoshome@tds.net (Nov 16, 2011)

*My Cover letter*

Mary-Jo Blackmer, CPC-A
Millington, MI 48746                                                      Phone 989.871.2177 
• timnjoshome@tds.net





Medical Coder ∙ Medical Administrative ∙ Medical Records




Dear Hiring Manager:

I have graduated from the Medical Coding and Advanced Medical Terminology courses from Allied Business Schools, but I am not a typical new graduate.  My successful experience with customer service and front office work, combined with my strong work ethic and ability to thrive in a team environment make me a great candidate for this position.

I offer many transferable skills that would add distinction to this position.  These skills include my ability to successfully multi-task in high-pressure environments, look at challenges as opportunities, and thrive in both team and individual settings.

In my pursuit I have gained many skills relative to the job available.  During this time I balanced personal, professional, and educational goals.  I have gained skills such as multi-tasking, basic accounting and banking knowledge, organization and time management skills.  I would like to assure you, without reservation, that within a very short time I can prove my value as a contributor to your office.  I feel strongly that I am up to any challenges that may come my way.

Thank you for your time and attention and I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,

Mary-Jo Blackmer


----------



## timnjoshome@tds.net (Nov 16, 2011)

*My Resume*

Mary-Jo Blackmer   CPC-A
Millington, MI 48746                                                                                
Phone 989-871-2177 
• timnjoshome@tds.net 






Medical Coder ∙ Medical Administrative ∙ Medical Records



Professional Profile

Medical Coding Education - ICD-9 (Diagnostic), CPT (Procedural), Medical Coding, and HCPCS
HIPAA â€” Regulations Knowledgeable and Advanced Medical Terminology 
Dependability â€” Reliable and Responsible
Initiative â€” Unwavering Willingness to Take on Responsibilities and Challenges
Integrity â€” Honest, Creditable, and Ethical
Computer Skills â€” Medisoft, MS Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Publisher, Photoshop, RSVP Database, Internet savvy, and Web Design



Education

Medical Coding Certificate, Allied Medical Schools, Inc., Laguna Hills, CA
Advanced Medical Terminology Certificate, Allied Medical Schools, Inc., Laguna Hills, CA
Computerized Clerical Skills, Tuscola Technology Center, Caro, MI


  Specialized Medical Coding and Medical Terminology Training Included:
•	CPT 4, ICD-9-CM, and HCPCS 	
•	Prefixes, Suffixes, Root Words, and Abbreviations
•	Hospital Diagnostic Coding	
•	Medical Claim Cycle and How to Complete Claims Forms
•	Physician Procedure Coding	
•	Female and Male Reproductive System
•	Diagnostic Tests and Procedures
•	The Reimbursement Perspective
•	Digestive System
•	Basic Word Structure
•	Sense Organs:  Eyes and Ears	
•	Pharmacology and Psychiatry
•	Terms Pertaining to Body as a Whole
•	Radiology Dictation, and Medical Readings
•	Nervous System, Cardiovascular, and Respiratory
•	Managed Care Plans and Government Medical Plans




Career Accomplishments	


United Hospice Service, Marlette, MIâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦2009 - Present

Certified Volunteer 
   Administrative:
•	Develop, format, and edit newsletters with photos, stories, and news articles using Microsoft Publisher 
•	Utilize, update, and train volunteers on the RSVP software database
                Residence Building:
•	Patient care, light cleaning, errands, bedside visits, serve meals, and entertained visiting children
•	Received Certificate of Volunteer and on-hands training while volunteering and caring for patients 


Pursuit of Personal and Educational Goals, Millington, MIâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦2001- Present

Student
Relevant Coursework
Communications, Professional Development, Medical Office Procedures, and Human Relations


MEMBERSHIPS: American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)


----------

